Ask HN: What are the mundane work you faced in your company? What did you do? - febin
======
bobblywobbles
We have work that revolves around a CMS. For releases, we usually have changes
to make in content, and the process is painfully slow. These changes are
rendered as PDF documents, and so in order to test your changes you have to
run the whole application to see your change. Each "run" takes about a minute,
but you can imagine how quickly it adds up.

I got assigned this work and I was immediately aghast that I would have to do
such work, and I took it upon myself to improve the system [in my free time]
so that this process is efficient and doesn't make me want to hate myself.

So, in your case, you take the initiative and ask if you can change what's
mundane work. If they say no, ask if they would consider if you did the work
for free. They might consider it then, but if they don't - look to passing off
the work to someone else, or if all else fails, look to find another job.
Nothing is worse than working for a company who does things because "that's
the way we always do it." These companies are going to have hard times
adjusting to new technology and frankly aren't going to help you advance your
career either.

